# oil change



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

is this stuff ok to use? manual said SAE5-40w but then it said use SAE5-30W if you'd like to. 
i bought 5 qts of Q








any special filter to buy? any performance filter? 
im young, sorry if anything i am saying is dumb. thanks in advance!


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: oil change (ShockwaveCS)*

i usually go for the k&n because i drive kind of hard.
as for oil, anything that is a 5w-30 full synthetic will
be safe. im like mobil 1 personally.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: oil change (GTImafia)*

Any filter should more than suffice now a days, as long as it is a brand name. Filter tech really isnt anything new, and plus when you hammer the gas, oil bypasses the filter anyways. I just bought a passat/a4 filter for the summer months and it took me about 15mins to get it in there since it was so much larger. It takes fuel capacity from about 5quarts to near 6.
I personally have only used 0w40 mobil also. It even has the passes vw specs on the back of the bottle. There are many on here that use 5w30 in there cars and have had no problems. You should be fine, but for peice of mind you may want to look it up to see if it meets vw specs.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

According to a bulletin posted by VW/AUDI regarding oil for their 1.8T engines, only 0w40 is recommended for Mobil 1 Synthetic.. 
That is the reason I chose that for now, but many that I know use Mobil 1 5w30 and since it is MUCH cheaper and easier to find, I will probably switch over to 5w30 Mobil 1 for the summer months.. (From what I hear 0w40 is better for winter ?)
As far as a filter, I chose the K&N Filter, i havent tried anything else so I have no other input..


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

but there are other oils that audi says is safe, I just decided to stick to Mobil 1..
Search on Audiworld for some info


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

sooo i should return the $30.00 worth of oil i bought and get mobil 1? will this oil help a few horses at all? states it will


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Lemme search for the bulletin for you.. You probably will not need to return what you have....


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_sooo i should return the $30.00 worth of oil i bought and get mobil 1? will this oil help a few horses at all? states it will 

Actually the 225 TT for model year 2003 specifies 503 VAG standard not 502 which is 0-30 or 5-30 oil. In reality - it doesn't matter. A good synthetic oil which meets either and changed every 5k along with a factory or OEM standard filter is all you'll ever need. I run 0-40 Mobil 1 and OEM filter.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

http://www.acurainspired.com/g....jpeg
I just stick to Mobil 1 because it seems to be preferred by lots o ppl, but Im sure like Joe said, any good synthetic oil should suffice..
Anyways, there is the bulletin which was released by VW stating which oils are good for their engine..but you should be fine with what you have now


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (marksk1)*

I run only mobil 1 0w-40 synthetic, and a K&N filter(size is HP-2005)


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

i work at a vwaudi tuning shop and one thing i have always been told by techs and service people is to only stick with oem manufactured oil filters... i would suggest a MAHLE filter for what its worth.. its usually cheaper too... just my opinion though not here to bash anyone using anything otherwise its just what i have been told for years...


----------



## GOFASTT (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (TTMAN225)*

Here's a good unbiased review of oil filters- a bit dated but good info. I would stay away from Fram and K&N filters. For oil- full synthetics are the way to go Mobil 1, Amsoil, etc. Castrol is about the best conventional oil and Penzoil the worst containing the greatest amount of paraffin.
http://people.msoe.edu/~yoderw....html


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: oil change (ShockwaveCS)*

I use the K&N filter as well
I use Castrol Syntec 0w-40


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: oil change (urugly)*

everyone i know whos vw/audi mechanical opinion is very respectable has told me for years nothings better than a factory filter







that what i use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: oil change (TTurboNegro)*

and royal purple oil FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: oil change (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_everyone i know whos vw/audi mechanical opinion is very respectable has told me for years nothings better than a factory filter







that what i use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That may be true but they may also hint at that so you buy a filter from them.


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: oil change (urugly)*

oil threads are a never ending story


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: oil change (FrozenSun)*

he didnt say a vw/audi mechanic....he said a highly respectable mechanical opinion ...


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: oil change (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_oil threads are a never ending story

Tru dat.. Im sticking to Mobil 1 Full synthetic, either 0w40 or 5w30 (I doubt it matters that much)
And a Mobil1 filter... I currently have K&N Gold which I will not get anymore!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: oil change (marksk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marksk1* »_
Tru dat.. Im sticking to Mobil 1 Full synthetic, either 0w40 or 5w30 (I doubt it matters that much)
And a Mobil1 filter... I currently have K&N Gold which I will not get anymore!

Honestly - stick with OEM filters. They are truely better.
As for oil - I ran 5-30 for years until 0-40 showed up. Either works fine.


----------

